# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  neeed ur heeelp blllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllz

## مهندس محتاج

مرحبــــــا
انا محتاجة منكم شغلتيييين وبلييييييز اتمنى انكم تساعدوني لاني محتاجتنهاااااااا ضرووووووووري for tommorow>>

the first one:-
a. Write a detailed write up for microcontroller: 8 bit and 16-bit
b. Draw the diagram of the chip and discuss I/O pins, power pins, etc
c. Find the cost of a PIC Microcontroller, 8-bit or 16-bit

the second one:-
Use Matlab for humerical Integration to compute the mutual information I(x;y) as a function of (Eb/No) for different value of p
p [0 :0.1: 0.5] 5 graphs
Eb/No = -20 :1: 20 db
Eb - No = -20 :1:20 db
I (x;y) . prove that max mutual information (capacitiy) is attained if p =0.5

----------


## مهندس محتاج

guuuuuuuuyz weeeenkooooooom
i neeed the first one as sooon as possible...
 :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## دبدوب

Good luck in ur work

----------

